# Citation for Westminister Catechism



## apaleífo̱ (Dec 15, 2009)

Even as we speak, I am typing up the last few pages of my epically long paper on -- well, Milton, witchcraft pamphlets, the Glorious Revolution, etc., etc. -- and one of my citations is from the Longer Westminster Catechism here on this site: the part discussing the sins forbidden under the first commandment: Westminster Larger Catechism - The PuritanBoard

Does anyone here know what book this is from so that I can provide an appropriate citation for it? Thanks in advance and if it's not possible to find a citation, don't worry about it: I can try to hunt down a paper copy if I must. However, thanks in advance to anyone who bothers to find it for me!


----------



## Christusregnat (Dec 15, 2009)

Amazon.com: The Free Church of Scotland Subordinate Standards (Westminster Confession of Faith, Larger & Shorter Catechisms, Sum of Saving Knowledge, Etc, Etc): Westminster Assembly: Books


Maybe this can be found on googlebooks?


----------



## apaleífo̱ (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks! I either found it (or something exactly like it) on Google Books.


----------

